# lxde-meta build failure



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

Whenever I try to build the lxde-meta port, I get a failure.  The failure reads:

```
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-desktop
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxpanel
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxpanel
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxde-meta
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

You'll have to include at least 50 lines before that.


----------



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

The 50 lines before that said something about gnomelogalyzer.  I couldn't figure out how to use it, so I came here.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

And what is before "gnomelogalizer lines"? Where in the text 1st error appeared?


----------



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

After trying the build again, and looking at the information outputted, I think I have found the error.  I've uploaded it here: http://pastebin.ca/1884815


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

```
checking for GNOME_DESKTOP... configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.18.0 glib-2.0 >= 2.19.1 gio-2.0 
>= 2.19.1 gconf-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libstartup-notification-1.0 xrandr) were not met:

Requested 'gtk+-2.0 >= 2.18.0' but version of GTK+ is 2.16.6
```
If that's it looks clear enough: it's expecting newer or equal version of gtk+ than 2.18.0 so just update it.


----------



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

Which port is GTK+ a part of?


----------



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

I suppose gtk+ 2.20.1 would suffice.


----------



## calebstein (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm... How do I solve this problem?  I finally got all of the dependencies installed, except for libpng12.  What does this mean?

```
Package libpng12 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing 'libpng12.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'libpng12', required by 'cairo', not found
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

That's graphics/linux-f10-png, which installs /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 -> libpng12.so.0.37.0.


----------

